# Comfortably Numb by the Warp Kings



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

My band finally agreed to do this song, and I am delighted with the result! It sure forced me to learn Gilmour solos! I had so much fun doing this.

I took some freedoms in the second solo, especially at the end. I heard Gilmour play something similar in a live performance I saw on YouTube.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Nailed it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Flawless playing


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You’re not numb, that’s for certain!


----------



## g#m (Apr 12, 2021)

Awesome 😀


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Sounds great!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I went through a huge Floyd period in my teens (90's) and this did not disappoint. So much right! Nicely done. Please give special props to your keyboard player for nailing so many of the layers. Your playing and tones were great too Robert!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Bravo!


----------

